# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی برق یا مهندسی عمران؟

## milad1124

سلام دوستان یه سوال خیلی واضح دارم مهندسی برق یا مهندسی عمران؟
به نظرتون بازار کار کدومشون بهتره؟
هر چند همه زشته های مهندسی تعطیلن کلن

----------


## majidsa520

سلام داداش
منم سوالم دقیقا همینه
از هر کی میپرسی یه جواب میده
بابا من دیگه خسته شدم...ترو خدا یکی کمک کنه

----------

